# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: جلوگیری از بسته شدن پنجره برنامه

## Jason.Bourne

پس از اجرای برنامه هایی که می نویسم ، پنجره کنسول بسته میشه.
با نوشتن getch در آخر برنامه هایی که در C نوشته می شدن، این مشکل حل می شد ( با اینکه نمی دونم راه حل اصولیش چی هست ) اما در ++C با خطای زیر روبر می شوم (علت بروز این خطا را می دونم) اما نمی دونم که چطور مانع بسته شدن پنجره برنامه بشم.
error C2065: 'getch' : undeclared identifier

----------


## A_Salimi

اگه در بورلند یا vc ورژن 6 کار میکنید باید هدر conio.h را hinclude کنید.
در ورژن های بالاتر هم همان return 0 برای عدم خروج از برنامه کفایت میکند.

----------


## Nima_NF

معمولا از هر تابعی که منتظر دریافت یک کارکتر باشد استفاده می کنند.
در نسخه های جدید باید از getch_ به جای getch استفاده کنید (قبل آن یک _ نیاز هست) با conio.h

----------


## Jason.Bourne

> اگه در بورلند یا vc ورژن 6 کار میکنید باید هدر conio.h را hinclude کنید.
> در ورژن های بالاتر هم همان return 0 برای عدم خروج از برنامه کفایت میکند.


من از vc استفاده می کنم. با اینکه conio.h را include میکنم، باز هم خطای "undeclared identifier" ظاهر میشه.

----------


## kaveh_es

از همون هدر conio.h استفاده کن!ولی بجای getch سعی کن از ()getche_ استفاده کنی!ایشالا کار می کنه!

----------


## kitten

سلام دوست عزیز اگه فقط می خواهی که بسته نشه می تونی string.h را include کنی و بعدش
 


> system("pause");


البته فکر می کنم که include ان String باشه مطمئن نیستم

----------


## sitetheme

عزیزان
من تازه وارد هستم دارم یک برنامه آزمایشی بسیار ساده مینویسم، مشکلم دقیقا همین بسته شدن آنی پنجره بعد از اجرای فایل EXE هست، جالبه که توی Run خود کامپایلر برنامه بسته نمیشه.
تمامی کد هایی هم که دوستان پیشنهاد دادن رو امتحان کردم اما فایده نداره getch(); رو هم که میذارم خطای :
        [Error] 'getch' was not declared in this scope
رو میده لطفا یک راه اصولی برای اینکه پنجره رو تا خودمون نبستیم بسته نشه معرفی کنید 
از برنامه Dev C++‎‎‎ استفاده میکنم و کدی که تا بحال وارد کردم:

#include<stdio.h>
main()
{ 
int a=2,b=3,s=a+b;
printf("%d",s);
getch();
}



در ضمن اگر کد رو طوری تغییر بدم که از کاربر مقداری رو درخواست کنه برنامه باز میمونه اما این درخواست مقدار چطور صورت میگیره؟ چون سوالی نمیپرسه!
راستی یک سوال دیگر هم دارم! main int با main چه فرقی میکنه؟ اخه تو کتاب دانشگاهی ما با main شروع کرده ولی تو برنامه نویسی های داخل اینترنت دیدم که از main int استفاده میکنند؟
ممنون از دوستان

----------

